# feral pigeons invading



## flaco (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello there,
I'm sure this has come up before, but I don't find much in the search.
I have only a small flock with a mostly open loft. I also got chickens and ducks which I mostly feed a good distance away from my pigeons (about 250 feet), although some of my ducks and chickens like to hang out closer. So far I had only one wild pigeon -and there are many competing with my domestic fowl at feeding time- insisting on eating with my homing pigeons, but I wonder why and what I would do if there were more.
I'm of course worried about them 'fraternizing' with their domestic relatives - these feral birds seem hardy strong characters. Is this generally aproblem an if so what do you do?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you feeding the pigeons in your loft/flight pen areas, or outside their enclosures where the feral pigeons can get at the feed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

almondman said:


> Are you feeding the pigeons in your loft/flight pen areas, or outside their enclosures where the feral pigeons can get at the feed?


That was my question.


----------



## flaco (Jul 18, 2014)

almondman said:


> Are you feeding the pigeons in your loft/flight pen areas, or outside their enclosures where the feral pigeons can get at the feed?


Thanks almondman and Jay 3

generally I only put the food in the flight cage.
Very rarely, when I observe that a bird is being bullied or not let a the food I might put a little on the ground for that bird. 
The feral bird that invaded actually tried to get into the cage if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ferals shouldn't be able to get to the feed then. Be careful feeding out in the aviary, as fallen seed will attract rodents.


----------



## flaco (Jul 18, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Ferals shouldn't be able to get to the feed then. Be careful feeding out in the aviary, as fallen seed will attract rodents.


True, I have quite a bit of spillage, using the regular feeding dishes and the birds like to throw the feed around a bit, don't they (why can't someone design a simple dish with an IN-BENT rim -seems simple enough- that would greatly reduce the amount falling out.
In my case it falls to the ground through the same 1/2 by 1'' wire floor the pen is made up of.
Luckily, the chickens and some little finches that come around get to it before the rat (one of those does get into the pen though, I still can't figure out where)
Thanks Jay!


----------

